# A beautiful Nocturne



## PianoCoach

Not Chopin nor Field (yet, I love them both).

Listen to this Glinka Nocturne. I was turned onto to Glinka by reading a thread about him last week. I did some You Tube search and found this beautiful Nocturne. It's just the piece I was looking for. Maybe you'll want to play it too.


----------



## MatsumaruDX

PianoCoach said:


> Not Chopin nor Field (yet, I love them both).
> 
> Listen to this Glinka Nocturne. I was turned onto to Glinka by reading a thread about him last week. I did some You Tube search and found this beautiful Nocturne. It's just the piece I was looking for. Maybe you'll want to play it too.


Indeed, this Nocturne is beautifull. But still, I think Chopin's nocturne is the most beautifull


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

PianoCoach said:


> Not Chopin nor Field (yet, I love them both).
> 
> Listen to this Glinka Nocturne. I was turned onto to Glinka by reading a thread about him last week. I did some You Tube search and found this beautiful Nocturne. It's just the piece I was looking for. Maybe you'll want to play it too.


Very beautiful music, thank you.


----------

